# I wonder what Peggy Joseph thinks of Obama now



## Wicked Jester (Feb 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg98BvqUvCc&feature=related]YouTube - OBAMA'S GONNA PAY FOR MY GAS...[/ame]
Like all the other idiotic Obamabot fools, i'm sure she still thinks that gravy train is going to arrive at the station.

Sorry suckers, that train crashed on inauguration day!

But keep dreaming, SUCKERS!

You've been had!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 3, 2010)

Christ, these moderators are a bunch of fucking pussies!


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 3, 2010)

Hopey Changey loons are pretty hilarious. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Conspiracist (Feb 3, 2010)

It seems unreal but this is the kinda stuff we heard shortly before and after the election. These are the people that never vote but made it out for this guy.


----------

